# Freud 1700 router combo set



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello everyone just wanted to let you know that I was in lowes and they have the Freud 1700 router combo set on Clarance from 199.00 to 129.00.I have one on my router table and I love it . got my wife's approval now i have twooo  Now i can build another table  I was wondering if loves is not going to carry Freud any more because I bought the Freud router table a month ago for 44.00 on Clarance and now they don't stock them .what cha think ? Have a bless day


----------



## Bal`thzar (Aug 14, 2008)

Got the same set for 129 today so far so good


----------



## twelch24 (May 25, 2008)

*Price lowered*

It's now down to 99 at my local lowe's (seen at jackson, ms and memphis,tn) so it should be dropping even more. Seems like a great deal.


----------

